# Matting hair



## wyomingmom (Aug 28, 2013)

My 8 month old girl, Rue, has started getting matted hair all over! I can brush some of them out, but she has it the worst on the top of her head and on her face. I'm having a hard time getting thm out. Is my only option to cut her hair short? I was planning on a puppy cut but more leaving the head natural so I don't get the hair in her eyes gain. Any tips?

She also gets pretty bad tear staining and goopy eyes. I think that might be contributing to the matting on her face.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like she's starting to blow coat! I haven't been through it yet but if you go through the grooming archive there's plenty of information! If you can't keep up with the matting, it might be for the best to cut her short. After all, hair grows back!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

She is blowing coat. If you can't comb all the way to the skin or pick all the mats out you should probably get her shaved and then work on combing her thoroughly so she doesn't mat as she grows back out.


----------

